# EoM: Making an Artificer Class?



## MatrexsVigil (Nov 15, 2006)

So, I've been working on my homebrew world, and I've actually gotten people to playtest it with me.  They're willing to be open, so I'm throwing normally DnD magic out the window (as it doesn't fit the world anyway).  I want to bring in EoM but right now, the only 'spellcaster' in the party is the Artificer.

I stated up this class myself.  It involves making a roll (class level + Cha mod + misc mods) against a certian DC to imbue an item with a temporary magic effect by using an elemental.  By raising or lowering the DC, the character can imbue his own items, a companion's, an unattended object such as a mug, door, or chair, or create charged items to hand out that only last a specific number or charges or a certain time (which ever runs out first).

Example:  An artificer needs extra protection for an upcoming fight.  He attempts to summon and imbue an earth sprite (the weakest of elementals in this system) into his armor to gain a +1 enhancement bonus to AC.  Since its a sprite, the DC base is 15.  He gains a +2 modifier to the check since he crafted his own armor.  He succeeds with a roll of 21, gaining the +1 bonus to his AC for 4 rounds (1 + 1 for every 2 the check is over 15).

Sorry the example is crude, but I don't have my notes with me.  How would I adapt the EoM system to this or would it be better if I adapted this system to EoM?  Thanks!

-P.C.


----------



## sirwmholder (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to EoM,
On to business... I think it would be a little easier to adapt your home brew to EoM... the reason being... each elemental effect is well defined and just about anything you can think of can be created in this system...not to mention all the work has already been done for you ( the armor imbuing you mentioned earlier would be Abjure Force or Abjure Nature ).

Thank you for your time,
Wm. Holder


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 22, 2006)

EoM Artificer would be cool..

 Rather than casting thread necromancy, I think I will pull the two previous attempts over to this one:

My initial draft, that got lost to the wayside:
[Sblock]EOM Arcanist:

Hit Die

Class Skills:
Same as Eberron, plus Dispel Magic, Divination, and Scry.
Skill points per level: 4

Class Features:
Weapon and Armor: As Core
Spells:
Restricted from the following lists:
Heal (ALL) except Construct
Summon (ALL) except Construct
Transform (ALL)
Evoke (ALL) except Construct
(.. yes, I know Evoke [Creature] does not exist, however Artificer's know how to deal damage to a Construct.. there are no side effects, just pure damage. Kinda like a half-way between Evoke Life & Evoke Death )


Caster Level Progression is as the EOM Paladin, table 6-4 in TEOM:LA.
1/2 level up to character level 4, then increase by +1/2 for each level after.

The Special column is altered as followed:
Level Special
2 Brew Potion becomes Craft Charged Item
3 Craft Wondrous becomes Craft continuous item
4 Craft Homuculi --- specialized version of Permanent Spell allowing for the creation of small constructs. 

The other Craft abilities are subsumed, the trade off is the faster CL increase.
[/sblock]

And Anondragons versoin, which got more attention on the original thread here 
[sblock]
Floran Artificer

The city of Glamour is founded on a large platter of meteoritic material propped up hundreds of feet in the air by thin column. It was constructed by one of the first Floran Artificers, mystical artisans that have mysterious powers over magic items and even permanent magical effects. Today Floran Artificers are an established guild in Glamour and can often be found adventuring for exotic raw materials for their latest magical creation. The work of an artificer is hallmarked by exceptional craftsmanship, heightened magical prowlness, and an unique arcane mark of each
creator. 

Availability:
Typically mages will apprentice with a Floran Artificer and learn the necessary skills from their master until they become journeyman and leave to practice their trade. Occasionally an artificer will agree to train a mage in this tradition, but only if they have 8 ranks in use magical device and at least one appropriate craft or profession skill. 

Thematic Elements:
Artificers see magic as the ultimate precision-power tool used for creating works of art. Their magic produces the desired effect well, but typically creates loud construction noises, sparking effects, and slight tremors. For this reason spell lists such as charm, compel, and illusion that require subtly are rarely used.

Spell lists:
Primary Elements: Earth, Metal, Nature, Crystal, Construct, Enchanted*
Primary Lists: Create, Transform, Summon, Heal

Misc:
Each Artificer has a unique arcane mark that is present on all items that they create.

Feats:

Spell Woven Items [Tradition]

Prerequisites:
Craft Charged Item Feat or Craft Wonderful Item, know arcane mark signature spell, craft skill 4+.

Benefit:
Using a craft skill you can create a Spellwoven Item.


Craft Spellwoven Item

A spell woven item is a masterwork crafted item that is especially suited for enchantment as it is laced with magic energy. Spellwoven items are composed of exotic component and are often decorated in fine jewels, delicate carvings , and runes.

All Spellwoven items have an arcane mark of their creator that allows the creator to scry on this
object with no penalties (Familiar object) to their scry check . In addition to providing the
benefits of a masterwork item, spellwoven items provide the following benefit.

1)The hardness of the magic item increases by 2 for every 5 points of hardness that an ordinary item would possess (with a minimum of 2). 2)If the item is made into magical item, the item receives a +1 to saving throws and costs 2 more MP to dispel. 

Creation:
Spellwoven items cost +1000gp (masterwork quality is included in this price). The skill
DC to create a spellwoven item is +10 to the regular object. Because of the high cost of such
items, many artificers will rush their work and increase the DC by increments of 5.

Craft Magical Spellwoven Item [Tradition]
You can create Spellwoven items that have magical abilities paying only monetary costs.

Prerequisite:
Craft Charged Item Feat or Craft Wonderful Item, caster level 7+

Benefit:
You can craft Enchanted spellwoven items. This does not require xp. You may use the effects of the Intense spell feat for creating magical items if you do not already possess it.

Crafting Enchanted Spellwoven Items

Magical Spellwoven items are magical items that are crafted from start to finish with a particular set of abilities in mind. Because of this, the item receives the following benefit

1)The hardness of the magic item increases by 5 for every 10 points of hardness that an ordinary
item would possess rounded up (with a minimum of 5).
2)The item has a +2 to saving throws and magical effects cost 5 more MP to dispel.

The final cost of a magical spellwoven item is 2000 + the cost of a normal magic item. To craft a magical spellwoven item, the creator must use an appropriate craft feat ( craft jewelry for a ring, craft armorer for a suit of armor) with the follow two modifications. 

1)The creator must provide one half the final cost in raw materials. 
2)The progress in GP each week is the DC to
craft the spellwoven object (object DC +10) times the result of the check.

Enchanted Spelllist Effect [Tradition]

Prerequisite: 
Skilled Artificer and Use Magical Item 7+.

Benefit:
An enchanted target is a magical item or a creature with a permanent spell effect on it. (Note that summoned creatures made permanent with the permanent spell feat are treated as the summoned creature.) You gain the Enchanted target to learn the following action lists. (Don't know if they should automatically receive these lists or not, probably too powerful)

Abjure [Enchanted], Hex [Enchanted]
Treat Enchanted as a creature type.

Charm [Enchanted]
Treat Enchanted as a creature type. If target is a magical item the hit dice are equal to 10 + 1/2 the
MP to create the object. Note that not many effects (such as Raging ) will have no effect on immobile targets with no AC or STR scores.

Compel [Enchanted]
Treat Enchanted as a creature type. If target is a magical item the hit dice are equal to 10 + 1/2 the
MP to create the object. If the target is a magical item, the item understands the caster's spoken language. Effects that affect the mind (Mind modify, mind wipe) can be used to alter recordings that a magical item is taking.

Heal [Enchanted]
Treat Enchanted as an Alignment type.

Greater Use Magical Device[Tradition]

Prerequisite:
Use magic device 10+, caster level 5
Benefit:
You may now use the skill use magic device as a magical skill. You may use the following effects.

1)you can spend one MP to add a +1 bonus to your use magical device check.

2)Use Item knowledge(DC 20 ; MP=MP cost of spell used). You may cast a signature spell or use a spell list from a charged item as a full round action. The spell does not count against the magic item's charges and instead uses the MP that you donate. If you must normally use use magical device to activate this magic item, you must make successful use magical device checks to activate the device first. If a 1 is rolled on the check, the MP is lost and use magic device cannot
be used on this object until the next day. This ability can be used to create magical items that contain spells the creator doesn't know.

3)Reverse effect(DC 20+MP of the spell ; MP=MP of spell effect) This skill allows the user to dismiss a spell effect of the item. If the spell effect is continuous, the effect is dormant for the skill's duration or 1 minute. If the effect has a limited duration the effect is dismissed.
(This works essentially like a dispel magic)
[/sblock]

Hopefully we can get these ideas into a good workable form


----------

